# Exhaust tip cleaning



## Dmac1969

Whats the best way to get a shine back on a neglected chrome exhaust tip (VW Golf GTI OE system)?

TIA


----------



## Avanti

Dmac1969 said:


> Whats the best way to get a shine back on a neglected chrome exhaust tip (VW Golf GTI OE system)?
> 
> TIA


You mean sort of like this










to this?


----------



## Defined Reflections

Are you sure its not stainless? i havent done a chrome tip before, maybe just some metal polish,if its stainless i use fine grade wirewool and some metal polish like autosol


----------



## The Cueball

Britemax twins...

There is a group buy at the moment:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181707

:thumb:


----------



## Alex S

Some recommend using steel wool but I personally use Meguiars NXT All Metal Polish. Use applicator to apply, then buff with a towel. Some scrubbing may be required and or a few applications. Done.


----------



## Dmac1969

Avanti said:


> You mean sort of like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this?


Aye like that , mine isnt quite so bad though!


----------



## Avanti

Dmac1969 said:


> Aye like that , mine isnt quite so bad though!


The Megs Metal Polysh as reffered is good, the AG metal polish I find better (faster) 
The pics above I used polishing soap (soap stone or something like that , one of the traders sell similar I think it's poorboys) then follow up with one of the above mentioned polishes, after that, the pipes are a breeze to keep looking clean :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

00 grade fine wire wool and SP ultra metal polish for me


----------



## TomV6

I was using AG metal polish which was good, but after someone let me try a bit of Autosol, I rushed out and bought a tube. That was over a year ago- done loads of exhausts etc with it and still over half a tube left. Cheap as chips and goes a long way... great results too. No wire wool used here, just autosol, an old T-Shirt and a bit of patience.


----------



## Dmac1969

TomV6 said:


> I was using AG metal polish which was good, but after someone let me try a bit of Autosol, I rushed out and bought a tube. That was over a year ago- done loads of exhausts etc with it and still over half a tube left. Cheap as chips and goes a long way... great results too. No wire wool used here, just autosol, an old T-Shirt and a bit of patience.


Thats an excellent turnaround!


----------



## butcher

I done mine a couple of weeks ago. The neighbours gave me some queer looks, but I just broke out the Autosol and I was amazed.

No pictures but it was very similar to the one above. Ten minutes and it looked almost new, and makes a huge difference to the car.


----------



## karl_liverpool

i found an engineering paper called 00af grade which works fantastically for renovating tail pipes.

it feels slightly coarser then brown paper but works very very well. once done with that i usually give a hand polish with 75mm polish pad and a bit of med cut polish.


----------



## ryan_93

like most people i would recomend autosol if its a chrome tip.


----------



## Poke13

Well I am looking into detailing my car and protecting before winter. :newbie:

The exhaust is looking like it might be beyond the stage of elbow grease but let me know what you think (see pics below).

As far as I know the exhausts on the Audi S3 (8L) (my model is an 03) had stainless steel tips but if anyone could shed light on this that would be great!

Oh and TomV6 nice job on your exhaust! Thats how I want mine to look!! 



















Hope these can be sorted out but I am not sure whether they have a coating that is peeling off, it may just be some hard work needed! :wall:

Let me know what you think guys!


----------



## Rick_1138

Got a full S\S system on a cheap prelude i bought for spares!

Its a 4.5" slash cut affair, bloody noisy though, bought a S\S baffle plate\tube to tone it down a bit.

However the exhaust has never seen a sponge in its life so has a lot of burnt of crud.

Gave it a once over with autosol and it is a bit better but it was only a half hearted attempt to see what i was looking at.

Shall give the steel wool and autosol a try and see what i get, as one needs a shiny tip!


----------



## JJ7

Brillo pad (ask your Mum) followed by metal polish.


----------



## Bratwurst

Fine grade wire wool and a good metal polish. Seal after. FK1000 is great for this part. Be careful using the WW near any painted areas.


----------



## JBirchy

I have the same problem on my tips, i used autoglym metal polish with a microfibre, but it didnt cut it, so i used some 000 grade wire wool, which helped a lot, but it still didn't get rid of a few encrusted bits of black - i've used lots and lots of elbow grease and i just cant get them really clean again... If you look closely you can see...










Really does my head in!


----------



## -Kev-

try a heavy cutting polish on it


----------



## JBirchy

Will do, i haven't got a machine yet (Xmas present!) but i will try that!


----------



## great gonzo

+ 1 for autosol, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## nickmak

Ditto for Autosol!


----------



## big ben

what about a dremel style polisher for more bite


----------



## Beemer 330

Its all about the metal twins group buy if you ask me. if you look in the reviews section my review of this product is on there for cleaning chrome. I will soon be doing my exhaust with it.


----------



## cunningham

Nothing wrong with Brasso imo and is prob the cheapest out of all suggested


----------



## cracker666

+1 autosol
Used to use it when finishing porting work on my motorcycle and car heads


----------



## Gleammachine

Poke13 said:


> Hope these can be sorted out but I am not sure whether they have a coating that is peeling off, it may just be some hard work needed! :wall:
> 
> Let me know what you think guys!


Hi matey, I would think some 00 grade wirewool and metal polish would bring them up nicely, pretty sure it's just the carbon build up that gives the impression the coating is peeling.

The Britemax metal polishes are very effective, quite a runny formula but when used with wirewool it gives the ability to work the polish longer.

Not a 5 mins job, but with a little perseverance they'll come up nicely.:thumb:


----------



## FiftyPence

I used Autosol with a 2.5" polishing mop on my electric drill for the inside of the exhaust pipes on my R8 and a 3" polishing mop to polish the tip edges.

The size of the polishing mop depends on the diameter of the pipe you are polishing.


----------



## JB052

Autosol is good and leaves a protective coating afterwards


----------



## nickfrog

Been using Autosol for years as it's the best and only £4.
Does anyone know of a sealant for afterwards though ?
Can I use Planet Polish WSS?


----------



## 7MAT

nickfrog said:


> Been using Autosol for years as it's the best and only £4.
> Does anyone know of a sealant for afterwards though ?
> Can I use Planet Polish WSS?


Britemax Final Shine is a metal polish / sealant. :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn

All the above are excellent polishes, but personally i use Mothers.... Theres nothing like a mothers shine


----------



## bmbrian

Autosol and plenty of elbow grease and patience.


----------



## gargreen7

im a fan of autoglym metal polish

Difference in left and right










My old fiesta, the tip was black before i used the AG metal polish


----------



## MikeyR

Dremel with a small buffer on and some Autosol cant be beat, on my mini it was black and now it looks new!!


----------



## keano

With regards to the Gti exhaust. I tried EVERYTHING so i just cut them off and replaced them yesterday


----------



## tomah

It takes a bit of time and effort, but Autosol is simply *magic for metal!*

If you're not getting results, then either you've got severe corrosion, or you're not working it in sufficiently.

Autosol for the win!


----------



## nickfrog

tomah said:


> It takes a bit of time and effort, but Autosol is simply *magic for metal!*


+1... Sorry I did not take a BEFORE pic but it had clearly not been cleaned for years


----------



## Z____C

Zeppelin metal polish

















Boxster S :car:


----------

